# Aussprache: "h" zwischen den Vokalen



## Xander2024

Hallo an alle,

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen in welchen Dialekten Deutschlands spricht man das "h" in der intervokalen Position aus? Zum Beispiel, in meinem Lingvo Wörterbuch, wird das "h" in den Wörtern "Weihe" und "eher" deutlich ausgesprochen. Aber dann habe ich diese Wörter auf der Forvo.com angehört, und dort artikuliert man keines "h". 
Oder ist das ein hoher Stil?

Danke im voraus.

PS Korrigiert meine Fehler, bitte.


----------



## Gernot Back

Xander2024 said:


> Zum Beispiel, in meinem Lingvo Wörterbuch, wird das "h" in den Wörtern "Weihe" und "eher" deutlich ausgesprochen. Aber dann habe ich diese Wörter auf der Forvo.com angehört, und dort artikuliert man keines "h".


Das <h> wird an den von dir genannten Stellen nach einem hellen (Vorderzungen-)Vokal wie der Halbvokal [j] ausgesprochen und keinesfalls wie der Frikativ . Nach einem dunklen  (Hinterzungen-)Vokal (wie in:_ hohe, Schuhe_) wird es eher wie der Halbvokal [w], also wie ein englisches Double-U ausgesprochen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halbvokal


----------



## Hutschi

Im Prinzip bedeutet dass, dass sich "Weiher" und "Leier" reimen. Stimmt das so?


----------



## Xander2024

Danke, Gernot. Von jener Tabelle habe ich leider nichts verstanden. Ich meinte zu sagen, was ich in meinem Wörterbuch höre stimmt wie [Waihə] und [ehə]. 

Danke.


----------



## perpend

Maybe a non-native perspective could help.

I don't hear any difference in the "H" pronunciation (silent) between:
Weihe
Ehe
hoher
Schuhe
Weiher
Leier (oops, no "H" in the middle)

Xander, Do you mean more of an example like: Hoheit?

There, I hear the "H". As in "Freiheit".

Sorry if I have misunderstood your question. I do believe there are regional variations on the silent "H".


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das <h> wird an den von dir genannten Stellen nach einem hellen (Vorderzungen-)Vokal wie der Halbvokal [j] ausgesprochen und keinesfalls wie der Frikativ . Nach einem dunklen  (Hinterzungen-)Vokal (wie in:_ hohe, Schuhe_) wird es eher wie der Halbvokal [w], also wie ein englisches Double-U ausgesprochen.


Ich spreche ein relativ neutrales, norddeutsch geprägtes Deutsch. In meiner Aussprache ist das <h> in allen genannten Wörter vollständig stumm, so wie auch in den Forvo-Beispielen dieser vier Wörter:
_Weihe_ /ˈʋaɪ.ə/
_eher _/*ˈ*eː.ɐ/
_hohe_ /ˈhoː.ə/
_Schuhe_ /ˈʃuː.ə/


----------



## Hutschi

"Hoheit" is another case. It is a combined word "ho(ch)+heit.
In "heit" the "h" is at the first position and is usually spoken. (I do not find exceptions at the moment, but usually a language has exceptions.)


> _Weihe_ /ˈʋaɪ.ə/
> _eher _/*ˈ*eː.ɐ/
> _hohe_ /ˈhoː.ə/
> _Schuhe_ /ˈʃuː.ə/


In my region there are two groups regarding "h".
In meiner Gegend wird das "h" unterschiedlich gesprochen:
1.
_Weihe_ /ˈʋaɪ.ə/
_eher _/*ˈ*eː.ɐ/

Here I hear an "j" sound in my pronunciation, as stated by Gernot.
Wie Gernot höre ich hier einen "j"-Laut.

_Weihe_ /ˈʋaɪ.jə/
_eher _/*ˈ*eːjɐ/
(I am not sure if my IPA notation is correct.)

2.
_hohe_ /ˈhoː.ə/
_Schuhe_ /ˈʃuː.ə/

Anyway, if I speak it "hypercorrectly", I speak a "h"-sound as at the beginning of the word.
(This is what I did after reading a lot to avoid dialect influence as child).


----------



## Xander2024

Thanks for weighing in, Perpend and Berndf. In school, I was taught not to pronounce an "H" in an intervocalic position, for example, in the words Perpend has just mentioned. That's what exactly I hear on Forvo.com when I type those words in. 
But the man in my Lingvo dictionary pronounces "Weihe" and "eher" with a disctinct "h". It even sounds like /ɦ/ - a fricative sound. Strangely, the other words, like "Schuhe" or "Reihe" are pronounced by him without a trace of /ɦ/. 
A strange discrimination, isn't it?


----------



## Gernot Back

Also die Umschrift sollte meines Erachtens auch noch anders als die  im Wiktionary sein:


[ˈvaɪ̯ə]
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Weihe

[ˈeːə]
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/ehe

Für mich gehört da bei zweisilbiger Aussprache jeweils noch ein Halbvokal als Übergangslaut rein. Wenn es kein Halbvokal wäre, dann müsste es ein Knacklaut sein und der ist es hier  bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Xander2024

Danke für den Beistand, Hutschi.


----------



## Hutschi

Xander2024 said:


> ...
> But the man in my Lingvo dictionary pronounces "Weihe" and "eher" with a disctinct "h". It even sounds like /ɦ/ - a fricative sound. ...
> A strange discrimination, isn't it?



May be this is dialect influence.
Note that for example in Switzerland, they speak it differently to Germany - at least in coll. language - when speaking standard German.
I am not sure about IPA notation there.


----------



## berndf

Xander2024 said:


> Ich meinte zu sagen, was ich in meinem Wörterbuch höre stimmt wie [Waihə] und [ehə]


Diese Aussprache ist nicht natürlich. Schullehrer sprechen oft so, wenn sie diktieren. Der Sinn ist es aber eher, den Schülern Hilfestellung bei der Schreibung zu geben als dass dies als "richtige" Aussprache gemeint wäre.


----------



## Xander2024

Danke, Berndf. I'll consider this kind of pronunciation just another oddity along with [zwanzik], [fertik] - aber darüber habe ich schon gelesen.


----------



## Xander2024

Nebenbei gesagt, ich könnte dieses File mit dieser Aussprache uploaden, wenn es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## berndf

Xander2024 said:


> Danke, Berndf. I'll consider this kind of pronunciation just another oddity along with [zwanzik], [fertik] - aber darüber habe ich schon gelesen.


Those pronunciations are regional (Southern).



Xander2024 said:


> Nebenbei gesagt, ich könnte dieses File mit dieser Aussprache uploaden, wenn es jemanden interessiert.


Please do so.

*Moderator note: Permission to upload audio file granted.*


----------



## Hutschi

In der Schule sagen die Lehrer, man schreibe in Deutsch, wie man spreche, und man spreche, wie man schreibe. (Dabei werden natürlcich auch einige spezielle Markierungen eingeschlossen, wie "Längenzeichen" (Beispiel: "e" und "h": ie, ih), sowie Diphtong-Aussprachen von "ei".

Dann kommen die Ausnahmen.
Beispiele: Unterschiedliche Aussprachen von "st" und "g" und andere.

Der Umkehrschluss bleibt nicht aus: Man beginnt zu reden, wie man liest.

Im Fall des hier besprochenen "h" gibt es keinen Unterschied in der Bedeutung abhängig von der Aussprache.
Es kann nützlich sein "hypercorrekt" zu sprechen, wenn die Verbindung schlecht ist.

Beispiel: "er" und "eher" kann besser unterschieden werden, wenn man das "h" hyperkorrekt spricht.


----------



## berndf

Xander2024 said:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen in welchen *Dialekten *Deutschlands spricht man das "h" in der intervokalen Position aus?


Es gibt einige Dialekte, in denen sich *etymologisches *"h" erhalten hat. Die historische Aussprache des finalen und intervokalischen "h" ist /ç/ oder /x/, so wie "ch" im modernen Deutsch. So z.b. in bayrischen und österreichischen Dialekten:
_Ich sehe - I sich _/i siç/
_Schuh - Schuach _/ʃuəx/

N.B.: Nicht jedes intervokalische "h" ist etymologisch. So ist z.B. das "h" in "eher" nicht etymologisch (althochdeutsch _êr_ /e:r/) sondern ist ein reines Dehnungszeichen.


----------



## Xander2024

Hier sind diese File: (plural of File(?))

View attachment 7940 

View attachment 7941 

Danke.


----------



## berndf

Xander2024 said:


> Hier sind diese File: (plural of File(?))
> 
> View attachment 7940
> 
> View attachment 7941
> 
> Danke.


Those are typical examples of hypercorrections as Hutschi explained them in #16 above.


----------



## Xander2024

Danke vielmals an alle für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> In der Schule sagen die Lehrer, man schreibe in Deutsch, wie man spreche, und man spreche, wie man schreibe.



Mein Deutschlehrer wies explizit darauf hin, dass das "h" in den besagten Fällen (Weihe, Mühe, ...) wie "j" ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Xander2024

[Wai-je] und [Mü-je]?


----------



## berndf

Ich spreche es nicht so aus, kann aber bestätigen, dass es diese Aussprachen gibt. Dies hat allerdings nichts mit dem "h" zu tun, sondern tritt dann auf, wenn eine hoher Frontvokal am Silbenende von einer mit einem Vokal beginnenden Silbe gefolgt wird. Gernot führte als Beispiel
_Weihe_ [ˈvaɪ̯ə]
aus Wiktionary an. Genauso transkribiert sind dort
_Bayer _[ˈbaɪ̯ɐ] und_
Steuer_  [ˈʃtɔɪ̯ɐ]
obwohl hier kein "h" vorkommt (mit der Transkription von _Steuer _stimme ich nicht ganz überein; "eu" wird m.E. immer vollständig gerundet gesprochen, also [ˈʃtɔʏ̯ɐ], aber das ist ein anderes Thema).


----------



## Xander2024

Herzlichen Dank für die Erklärung, Berndf.


----------

